# Whats the best smart cube?



## Maksym (Apr 3, 2020)

So im looking into buying a smart cube. I do not know which one to buy. GoCube, Giiker or the GAN 356i
I average 30 seconds per solve on a crappy cube, and I do not know which one would be the best for me.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 3, 2020)

Gan I is definitely the best, and I would recommend the Gan I play, as is it much cheaper and the battery lasts longer.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 3, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Gan I is definitely the best, and I would recommend the Gan I play, as is it much cheaper and the battery lasts longer.


Yes deffinately Gan 356 i/play, if you want to get one of the best on the market


----------



## Tabe (Apr 3, 2020)

Save your money. All of them have reliability issues.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 3, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Save your money. All of them have reliability issues.


I agree. Plus, even with the Gan i, they don't perform very well. Just get a cube thats not bad, like a Gan X, Gan 356 M, Valk M, GTS2M, or something similar.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 3, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I agree. Plus, even with the Gan i, they don't perform very well. Just get a cube thats not bad, like a Gan X, Gan 356 M, Valk M, GTS2M, or something similar.



Why would you recommend the valk 3/GTS2M over the Valk Elite/GTS3M(or WRM)?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why would you recommend the valk 3/GTS2M over the Valk Elite/GTS3M(or WRM)?


To save money. I main the GTS2M over my Valk Elite, because mine just doesn't corner cut well, but it likes to pop on the tensions I use. The GTS3 has strong magnets, and I like the weaker ones, plus the ridges are weird in my opinion.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 4, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> To save money.



He's planning on buying a smart cube



MJS Cubing said:


> I main the GTS2M over my Valk Elite, because mine just doesn't corner cut well, but it likes to pop on the tensions I use.



Then you set up your elite bad, it's better than the GTS2M



MJS Cubing said:


> The GTS3 has strong magnets, and I like the weaker ones, plus the ridges are weird in my opinion.



If you don't like strong magnets and ridges, then get the WRM. It's literally a GTS3M except with weaker magnets and no ridges(although I personally like stronger magnets better, it's up to personal preference)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 11, 2020)

I think pretty much every smart cube is bad, like even if you *bump* them it messes up the cube and the app. The Gan 356 I is probably the best and most reliable one though (not that it's reliable.)

_@ProStar _


----------



## brododragon (Apr 11, 2020)

I would wait for the I V2.


----------

